

The Technium – A Conversation with Kevin Kelly - Futurebot
http://edge.org/conversation/the-technium

======
jal278
While somewhat obvious when you think about it, this point is rarely
addressed:

> You can't learn calculus just hanging around people who know calculus, you
> actually have to study it. It may be that for us to really master the issues
> of attention management, critical thinking, learning how technological
> devices work and how they bite back, all this techno-literacy may be
> something that we have to spend several years being trained to do. Maybe you
> can't just learn it by hanging around people who do it or else just hanging
> around trying to learn it by osmosis. It may require training and teaching,
> a techno-literacy, and learning how to manage your attention and
> distractions is something that is probably going to require training.

~~~
wallflower
Yes, the ability to focus is one of the most important traits of successful
technologists. How do you teach it? I think it has to be more a case of
lighting the fire with-in. Any successful program has to have the learners
start to ask and answer their own questions (sometimes with guidance,
sometimes with the all-important persistence of focus) - not be guided by rote
teaching.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(psychology)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_\(psychology\))

------
dsplatonov
Quite interesting, but there are only facts, no recommendations how to avoid
new issues, that may appear in future

